# Check this out.



## chartle (Aug 9, 2015)

This is outside my wife's aunt's house.


----------



## chartle (Aug 9, 2015)

He did give me a hunk of this.

Some African rosewood.


----------



## designer (Aug 9, 2015)

Why don't you be nice and help clean up her yard for her......


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll be right there to help. Address. please


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm a jealous boy.


----------

